# Gone A Bit Digital...



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I seem to have suddenly developed a bit of a digital craving! For some reason, when I wear quartz I need it to be digital, don't like analogue for some reason, don't know why. Generally, I'm happy with a single G-Shock in the collection, and this has been happily fulfilling that niche for a good while:










For me, when I look at quartz then it's all about the technology, so atomic synched is absolutely the way to go. After all, accuracy is (kind of) what quartz is for! Solar powered is just the icing on the cake 

In the last week or so, though, the bug has bitten me a bit harder, so I pondered for a while before sacrificing something to raise some cash for a couple of new ones.

First to arrive, another G-Shock:










I had the non-reverse display of this one before, on the regular resin strap, and while it was OK, it didn't displace the Gulfman. The bracelet and reverse display, however, make this one a different proposition. The bracelet adds a bit of weight and makes it very comfy to wear, and importantly it wears differently to the Gulfman (I think the Gulfman will remain the watch of choice for stuff like playing squash). I like the all-black look. Generally I like PVD watches in pics, but have never bonded with them on my wrist (I'm talking about mechanicals now), but for some reason the black works for me with the ultra-modern G. The bracelet is also an absolute dream to resize, the links are each held together with normal spring bars, so a couple of minutes work with a springbar tool and it was sorted (although one of the spare springbars is currently AWOL somewhere on my study floor).

The second arrival, this morning, is one I'd had my eye on for a while but hadn't quite jumped. Junghans Mega 1000:










A post elsewhere about his last week finally pushed me over the edge, and the poster was good enough to pass on to me where he had got his at a great price. Again, I like the reverse display, and while I'd originally preferred the model on bracelet, I'm actually very happy with the leather strap look on this, it gives it a nice, sleek, modern look. Kind of like a grown-up G-Shock, with sapphire crystal and steel construction, just not as tough (only 50m WR and none of the G's shock resistance). Radio synched again, but battery powered rather than solar this time. It would be nice to have one with solar power, and it is a technology that Junghans make use of, but I'll cope!

The astute among you will notice that I've gone for 2 reverse displays, which are normally considered to be much harder to read. I have to say, I've noticed a difference, but not a huge one. They're fine to read for me. The G is helped by the auto EL in dim light, so perhaps the Junghans will prove trickier this evening once it starts getting dark, but I don't think it will make a massive difference.

Is it a phase of my collecting that will last? Who knows? I doubt I'll add many more digitals as I don't think there are as many permutations that are interesting to me as there are with mechanicals, but I'd like to think I'll hold onto these for a while.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't mind the odd digital h34r: Not that I wear them often :blink: just like them :huh:

The reverse display Casio must be the most useless watch I own, you can hardley read it unless the light hit's it right 

Random odd pic of them.










Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its OK, I hear its the coming thing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some really nice ones there 

Ive got some great vintage Seiko LCDs, I must get a new photo of them....


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Great watches and I am the same with digital just wish I had kept some of the G Shocks and other Casios digitals I bought in the 80's never thought they would become classics and to think I had the first G Shock that came out :cry2:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Love that Junghans especially on a leather strap, they are a bit pricey though. Definitely gonna get me a G-Shock soon, I absolutely agree, must be a wave ceptor etc.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

MIKE said:


> I don't mind the odd digital h34r: Not that I wear them often :blink: just like them :huh:
> 
> The reverse display Casio must be the most useless watch I own, you can hardley read it unless the light hit's it right
> 
> ...


Great collection,Mike


----------

